# I've had it with Sportsmans



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Two bad experiences recently with Sportsmans Warehouse has me thinking that I am done shopping there. In March I went in to buy a bow that I had my eye on that was on their sale rack. I picked it up and carried it to the counter to ask a few questions about it. After 45 minutes of trying to get the guys attention and him continually looking bothered by me interrupting his hunting stories with his friend, I put it down and walked out. Strike one, I will go to Wilde Arrow to buy my new bow. Yesterday I went back in with a whole list of rifle equipment to buy as I haven't shot my rifle for years but I have an elk tag this year. Same story, I stood at the gun counter for 35 minutes ( I have a bad habit of hitting the stopwatch timer in situations like these) with guys just looking at me dumbfounded. One guy asked his partner how long until close, another guy looked at me and said this wasn't his department and just walked away. I had my 5 year old son playing with everything on top of the counters and spinning their display cases and touching the glass and everything I could think of to get their attention, again no luck. So I picked up my guns from the cart and said let's go and I left my cart with about $400 worth of stuff sitting there and I just ordered everything I need from Midway USA and Sportsmans Guide this morning. Strike 2. Strike 3 actually occurred a couple of years ago when they accused me of shoplifting a scope that I had to go home to retrieve the receipt and bring back and show them. They still called and harrassed me for months afterward. I will gladly pay a little more for service from now on than save a couple of dollars in the future from the Midvale Sportsmans. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sounds about right! There is a store located about 10 miles south of there that does a pretty good job of moving people right through and they answer all kinds of questions in a very helpful manner. SW is only used when I have a stupid gift card...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why I like Gunnies. (see above posts)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The Midvale store has been horrible for the above mentioned reasons for years. They should fire those yahoos at the gun counter and get someone in there that has some customer service skills. The SW in Ogden (Riverdale) is pretty good. They just don't have what people are looking for, such as primers and magazine carriers. Why do I know this, I was there Monday. :evil:


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

The gun counter in Riverdale isn't all that good anymore either since they hired the "CLOWNS" that Impact ran off! I will still buy fishing gear there though.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> The Midvale store has been horrible for the above mentioned reasons for years. They should fire those yahoos at the gun counter and get someone in there that has some customer service skills. The SW in Ogden (Riverdale) is pretty good. They just don't have what people are looking for, such as primers and magazine carriers. Why do I know this, I was there Monday. :evil:


I dont have any experience with the midvale store at all. but I have always been treated well from the riverdale store. maybe becuase I have spent numerous thousands of dollars there and know some of the staff by name and visa-versa. they have always taken much better care of me than any other gunshop around.



Slipknot said:


> The gun counter in Riverdale isn't all that good anymore either since they hired the "CLOWNS" that Impact ran off! I will still buy fishing gear there though.


as much as I hate impact, I know at least one of them that worked for impact that now works for sportsmans that really knows his stuff. but I agree some of those guys at sportsmans are goofballs.



izzydog said:


> I just ordered everything I need from Midway USA and Sportsmans Guide this morning.


I thought it was general knowledge to not ever order anything from the sportsmans guide. every person i have ever encountered that has delt with them has had a bad experience with them. mostly just getting the wrong stuff. you order one thing, then it shows up a completely different product, brand, size, color ect ect.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I've had similar experiences in the Midvale store. My last two trips there, when I went to check out, found several items that were twice as much as marked. When I called this to their attention they made a huge deal about it and treated me like a crook. Needless to say I walked and left everything. Twice in a row that happened.

My other complaint with them is returning something. NEVER buy anything from there that you think you might ever return. It's not worth the pain. Cabela's is just down the road from me, so I choose to spend my money there where I'm treated squarely.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

In my experience, large retail outlets are for people who know what they want. The staff is typcially (there are exceptions) comprised of individuals who will work for moderate wages and have only very generalized knowledge of the outdoors. I never go to Sportsman's, Cabela's, etc looking for advice on a purchase. I've noticed from hearing the advice given that it's not always accurate as well. 

The advantage of these stores is on-the-spot selection, and if you go in knowing what you want you can usually come away with it.

Occasionally you run into exceptions to the rule. The Midvale Sportsman's happens to have 1 excellent muzzleloader guy and also 1 very knowledgeable archery salesman (who used to work at a local pro shop). They aren't around all the time.

In any sport, I've found this to be the case. If you want knowledge and advice from an experienced practitioner, pro shops are a much better source than high volume retail showrooms. The business model is geared around simply having products displayed for purchase, more like a grocery store. If you set your expectations accordingly, it's possible to get better prices on things you've researched and know you want already.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

threshershark said:


> In any sport, I've found this to be the case. If you want knowledge and advice from an experienced practitioner, pro shops are a much better source than high volume retail showrooms. The business model is geared around simply having products displayed for purchase, more like a grocery store. If you set your expectations accordingly, it's possible to get better prices on things you've researched and know you want already.


Therein lies the problem, they are set up to do high volume yet are so slow and understaffed that it just does not work out, kind of like K-mart trying to imitate Wal-Mart with no product offerings or even cashiers to check anyone out even when a customer happens to find something that they want. Don't get me started on K-mart, I was there last week as it was so convenient and all I needed were some drinks and cups for a party; would you believe that they did not have a single cashier? 8 people waiting in line at customer service to check out, what a great business model, how long do they have to wait to file for bankruptcy again, another 3 years? :evil:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

threshershark said:


> In my experience, large retail outlets are for people who know what they want..........If you want knowledge and advice from an experienced practitioner, pro shops are a much better source ..........it's possible to get better prices on things you've researched and know you want already.


This is why I NEVER go to SW or Cabela's with questions. I do my research then usually go to where the item is in stock and priced the best. If my willingness to buy depended on customer service alone, I would only shop on line where I don't expect to get any. :roll:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

So if these experiences are so common at Sportsmans, where can I go to find a good gunsmith at a good shop. I have usually had good luck at Gallensons. What are some of the other good ones I can go check out.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a side note. I went to SW yesterday looking for some primers. Left them my name and number. They called today and I went over and got them. Pretty good customer service I'd say from the Riverdale Store.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have experienced some of these same issues in the footwear department at Sportsman's. I guess it goes all the way around there. In all fairness, there's a guy who works at the fishing counter that has been really helpful, and knows his stuff. I guess it just depends on who you talk to.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that while I was at the Riverdale Store I met the manager. I told him about the service I got today and how good I felt about it. I also told him how crappy the Midvale gun counter was and what terrible service they give. I would encourage you to stop and tell them when you get good and bad service. Thats how you make change. :wink:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I have had pretty good luck with the Provo SW, but I usually go there knowing what I want and not seeking any borrowed knowledge. I actually prefer shopping there rather than Cabela's because I can get in and out pretty quickly. It seems Cabela's has hired all of the old K-Mart cashiers that can only check one customer every 10 minutes or so. I hate waiting in lines.

A couple years ago, I approached both Cabela's and SW (Provo) for ideas that I could use as incentive awards for a Hunter Ed class I was preparing to teach. Cabela's took down my name and phone number and promised a manager would get back with me on it. I am still waiting. :evil: When I approached SW, I was immediately taken to the store manager and was offered a stack of $10 off coupons as well as a hat of my choice to give away. Granted, the coupons didn't cost them anything and the hat had minimal value, but the PR that accompanied them was worth it. 

Bottom line, I go to Cabela's to dream, but I go to SW in Provo when I want to buy something.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Strike 3 actually occurred a couple of years ago when they accused me of shoplifting a scope that I had to go home to retrieve the receipt and bring back and show them. They still called and harrassed me for months afterward. I will gladly pay a little more for service from now on than save a couple of dollars in the future from the Midvale Sportsmans. Thanks for letting me vent.


What the Hell?? Everytime I go in there I feel like I am going to be accused of shoplifting. This comes from the fact that I worked there a few years back and know that the dudes in security watch everyone like a hawk, hoping they will get a big bust. I don't have 100% proof but about 7 months after I quit (bad experience with one of the bosses) I decided to shop there again for smaller things. I get up to the counter and some girl that I never knew asks if I am an employee so I can get the discount. Of course I am not dishonest and I said no. Then got to thinking that the dudes upstairs could have been seeing if I would take the bait. I can't confirm this but I talked to them enough to know some of the moves they pull. Anyways I have no real problems with SW, they are helpful enough when you need it. The older guy in muzzleloading knows his stuff, I enjoy talking to him, also I think his name is Blake in archery really knows his stuff as well. The only problem I have with them is the return policy, if I have any chance I might need to return it I will always go to Cabelas. Now Cabelas on the other hand is like pulling teeth to get someone to show you a gun or help you buy it. I have even had one Dumb [email protected]# manager down there on a busy night try to talk me out of buying a gun because it would take a really really long time to fill out the paperwork and run the background check. I imagine that he was busy and wanted to do something else. I told him I was ok with waiting and he disgruntily got the paperwork and was out of there with my new handgun in less than 15 minutes, he told me it would probably take an hour or more. Anyways both places have their drawbacks, if you know smaller shops with a personal touch that seems to be a better route in most circumstances.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I must admit that when I lived in Layton I would frequent the Riverdale store and I never did have any problems. Maybe I will just avoid the Midvale store and wait until I need to go north and make sure I can stop in at the Riverdale store. As a small business man myself, it just really irks me that when I was ready to make two different large purchases that they acted as if they didn't care at all. If I did that I wouldn't be in business very long.


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

Sportsmans and Cabelas have both left bad tastes in my mouth. 
At Sportsmans recently, I had a Zeiss scope on the check out counter with plastic in hand. The cashier can't get it to ring up and brings up a guy from the hunting counter. He basically said because so-and-so isn't here they couldn't do the sale and I'd have to come back. YOU KIDDING ME!!! No sale and customer lost.

When I have gone to the Cabelas Store with some of their specific items in mind, they are always out of stock of something I need. The catalog has always treated me good but the store leaves much to be desired. 

I can't say anything bad about Kents Shooting in Ogden though. One guy handed me a couple thousand dollars worth of binocs and told me to take them outside to see how they were. Talk about trust. I guess the one bad thing is they are a quite a ways away. But I will try to save purchasing things for when I'm up in the area. Smith and Eddys is one of the good guys left too.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

RatherBHuntin said:


> I can't say anything bad about Kents Shooting in Ogden though. One guy handed me a couple thousand dollars worth of binocs and told me to take them outside to see how they were. Talk about trust.


That's the kind of place I like--if you can find one.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> I guess it just depends on who you talk to.


That's alot of the issue right there.

sawsman


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I havent had a problem getting help at the Midvale store. The Riverdale store I dont get help sometimes but I think that is due to the fact that I am in there all the time and always tell them I dont need any. When I do have a question I have no problem getting someone to help me. I have had employees comment that I probably know the store better than the employees and am there more than the employees. Gets some looks from the wife when the say it.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

My wife wanted to buy me a XD pistol for my birthday so she went to the SW in Riverdale (we call it the riverdale temple.) She went to the gun counter and told them what she was looking for and they treated her like she was a dumb girl that didnt know anything. She felt like she was just in the way and a bothersome. She told them nevermind and went to Smith and Edwards. The older man that helped her at Smith and Eddys treated her so good and made her feel real comfortable. She was happy she ditched SW and went to Smith and Edwards.


----------

